# Dwarf Parrot Cichlid spawning on lava rock



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

My 4th generation of Dwarf Parrot Cichlid has done their job.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great video! 
I had to put my boys in one tank and the girls in another because they kept at it!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya these little cutie's are very prolific when I was raising them I had hundreds of fry most of the time and was supplying a few LFS's. The market was so flooded with them I quit breeding them. Neat little fish though. Great video, you might want to use a small cave of some sort, such as a little flower pot on it's side. They seem to like to herd the little ones in a enclosed area.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. I had some at one time for my shop.


----------

